# GP in central Dublin on Sunday



## europhile (9 Sep 2006)

Suggestions as to where I can find a medical practice open in Dublin 1/2/7/8 on Sunday.

And I don't particularly want someone to call to me.


----------



## JohnnyBoy (9 Sep 2006)

I'm guessing that in Dublin that the only GPs avaialble will be those working for the Coops?


----------



## noddy (9 Sep 2006)

There is a doctor on call in james hospital all week ends,but you have to phone and make an appointment. I hope this helps.


----------



## noddy (9 Sep 2006)

the dubdoc in st james hospital is what your looking for dont just turn up, you need an appointment,so make one before you go.


----------



## #paul# (9 Sep 2006)

jervis st medical centre- no appointment neccessary, think it opens around 11 or 12 on sunday


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Sep 2006)

What about the VHI clinics in Dundrum and DCU?

http://www.vhi.ie/swiftcare/

Brendan


----------



## Lumpsum (9 Sep 2006)

And there is a weekend GP clinic on the edge of the St Vincents' Hospital campus.  Appointment needed. Can't remember name but hospital should know.


----------



## huskerdu (11 Sep 2006)

Its not exactly central Dublin, but there is a GP service in McCabes Pharmacy
in Dundrum Shopping Centre on Saturdays and Sundays.


----------



## europhile (11 Sep 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys.

I was too late for the Jervis Medical Centre. It closed at 3.00.

But I got to the Dame Street Medical Centre (beside Noble House Chinese restaurant). Open Sunday 2.00 to 4.00 - no appointment was necessary) - EU45.


----------



## liteweight (11 Sep 2006)

Lumpsum said:


> And there is a weekend GP clinic on the edge of the St Vincents' Hospital campus.  Appointment needed. Can't remember name but hospital should know.



Eastdoc. I think they only take people from local GP's register.


----------



## kramer2006 (11 Sep 2006)

I can say from experience that the DUBDOC in James Hospital will only see patients from the local area. You may have to lie about your address!

K.


----------

